

Carter Cleveland Says Art in the Future Will Be for Everyone - sethbannon
http://online.wsj.com/articles/carter-cleveland-says-art-in-the-future-will-be-for-everyone-1404762157

======
CmonDev
The author seems to be quite clueless: not even a single mention on [indie]
games - the true art of the future (in extreme, but not uncommon case requires
drawing, coding, composing and design skills). His understanding of future art
reminds of vintage visions of coal-powered spaceships.

